

Mailpin is a Painless Way to Create a Web Page Using Email  - wenbinf
http://designinstruct.com/tool/mailpin/

======
ColinWright
Discussion, including expression of reservations about security and similar:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7706915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7706915)

